# Yea.....



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

I have joined the Moots club! Bought a Vamoots, 2nd hand, and can't wait to start the build up. What a sexy frame. I am as proud as a new papa! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Welcome my son. You'll never be the same nor will you ride anything less from now on.:thumbsup:


----------



## sandman98 (May 12, 2008)

congrats, and good luck with the build. i bought a compact last year and built it up with sram red, now looking to sell my two other bikes, as they have barely been ridden since.

as for components, sram just seems right for an american-made frame.

welcome to the cult.

--
steve


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

For now, am going with my campy components I currently own, but I would love to try the sram, pretty sexy stuff. This frame is beyond my expectations, light...wow and I love the basic no frills Ti look. I have parts coming in this week. Went with a Ritchy WCS Carbon for now... and yea I can smell the kool aid brewing........


----------

